

This Guy Unboxed a Calculator. Happy Monday - sitver
http://www.appstorechronicle.com/2013/10/calculator-unboxings-video-coffee-break.html

======
chris_wot
So he square rooted 2, then multiplied by square root of 2 on that second
calculator and got a rational number. Uh... Must be missing something, but
given the calculator has only so many digits it stores - how did that happen?!

------
jdmitch
at 1:12 - _" First thing out is the instruction booklet, in case you are
unfamiliar with the concept of... er... numbers."_

------
opinali
This could be a Monty Python sketch, wonderful.

------
sitver
Let's get this thing Front-page

